# At home THC Test Kit - Find out the levels of your strain!



## GrowTech (Jan 27, 2009)

Just thought I would post this, came across it the other day and thought it deserved its own thread. *I forgot who posted it but let me know and I will give credit*


Here is a kit that lets you run 12 different tests to gather the THC information and whatnot...

Cannalytics Fingerprint THC Test Kit - 12 Samples







The Cannalyse - Cannabis Fingerprint kit is a unique mini-laboratory for home use. The fingerprint kit also contains a unique standardized & high performance developing protocol for thin layer chromatography, specific for cannabinoids and a total-extraction specific for Cannabis. The cannabinoids will be separated and identified on special impregnated TLC-plates.

Only a minimal amount of sample (100 mg) is needed for total cannabinoid extraction.

No laboratory in the world offers a Cannabis fingerprint. "you see what you get".
The Cannalyse - Cannabis Fingerprint kit is a real (phyto-chemistry) mini-laboratory! You can do this unique test at home on the table. No chemical background is required for proper performances of the test!

Test not just for THC and delta-9 but delta-8 THC, THCV, CBG, CBNV, CBND as well. All the cryptics will be separated and after spraying with dye, clearly visible as different colored spots on the TLC-plate!

Total extraction means that THC residing inside the resin-producing stalked glandular trichomic cells will be released and there for measured as well. The extraction solvent will disrupt all the cell walls. So, all THC will be released.
In contrast to analytical laboratories where alcohol or hexane is used as extraction solvent which will "wash" only the oil
droplets on the trichomes away. The greenish colour (= chlorophyl a and b) of the extraction solvent is an indication of
the total extraction.

The importance of detection, identification and accurate quantification of the main cannabinoids (THC, CBG, CBC)
grows with the increased commitment by global marihuana user groups, patients, clinical institutes, governmental
institutions, and recreational users, for safety & quality standards and labels for all Cannabis products.
This demands the control of the safety (presence of pesticides, heavy metals, dioxins etc.) and quality of
Cannabis.


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 27, 2009)

1 st reply  
very interesting info m8
but i can't open that link. Can u check it again
because i'll love to c my budz THC levelz lol


----------



## zurces (Jan 27, 2009)

keepin my eyes on this one.....................


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried it yourself yet?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 27, 2009)

_____GAME_____ said:


> 1 st reply
> very interesting info m8
> but i can't open that link. Can u check it again
> because i'll love to c my budz THC levelz lol


The link is right above the image, you should be able to open it... if not - click here: http://www.paradox.co.uk/acatalog/Cannalyse-Fingerprint-THC-Test-Kit.html




It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Have you tried it yourself yet?



Nah, not yet- I'll be trying it in the next couple of weeks when I start playing around with certain plants.

Just wanted to give y'all a heads up to let you know it exists... After all, before quantity- the top priority is quality, right?


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 27, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> The link is right above the image, you should be able to open it... if not - click here: http://www.paradox.co.uk/acatalog/Cannalyse-Fingerprint-THC-Test-Kit.html
> 
> 
> GrowTech said:
> ...


----------



## _____GAME_____ (Jan 27, 2009)

sry bout da double post tho


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 27, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Nah, not yet- I'll be trying it in the next couple of weeks when I start playing around with certain plants.
> 
> Just wanted to give y'all a heads up to let you know it exists... After all, before quantity- the top priority is quality, right?


How will you know the accuracy of your tests


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> How will you know the accuracy of your tests


Did you read any of the information about the product or look at the image in the thread showing the contents of the kit?


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Jan 28, 2009)

I did. It doesn't give an accuracy % though. It states how it's so simple an idiot could do it, but not if the findings will be within a half a % or 5%. That could mean it gives you a right on answer every time or your somewhere in the ballpark of.... And the only % i did see was the +/- 19%. Doesn't say if that's what that size dot means or that's the accuracy of the kit. I was just asking.....


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> I did. It doesn't give an accuracy % though. It states how it's so simple an idiot could do it, but not if the findings will be within a half a % or 5%. That could mean it gives you a right on answer every time or your somewhere in the ballpark of.... And the only % i did see was the +/- 19%. Doesn't say if that's what that size dot means or that's the accuracy of the kit. I was just asking.....


I'm pretty sure if you contact the website selling the product, they will have lots of information about it for you.


----------



## mixedupmac (Jan 28, 2009)

Super post think i need to get my hand's on one of those lol


----------



## SeattleSmoke247 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very cool man.

--SS


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 28, 2009)

Doesn't it say +/- 19% right in the picture?? I've tried TLC with cannabinoids before with no particular success.. (And I'm fairly experienced..) I had no standard for measurement purposes obviosly, but I didn't even get much noticable separation..
Also, the line about the greenish extract makes me chuckle.. We've all played with extracts before I think, and we all know what green in it means..


----------



## holmes (Jan 28, 2009)

i was asking about this the other day, i think this is the only one out there.
im thinking of buying one.

born2kill, what are you saying?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know... I think it would be good to test the accuracy of these kits too... Perhaps take 1 flower from the same plant, test half of it with this kit, and the other half in a laboratory environment with the proper equipment for this type of situation. It would be interesting to see the how they vary.


----------



## MrBaker (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been lookin' for one these. I have a friend that keeps buggin' me to either find one or make one. I can plop this link in front of him and tell him to shell out the cash.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 29, 2009)

im interested anyone know the cost per unit?


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 29, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im interested anyone know the cost per unit?


something like 99 dollars.... but in some sort of European currency. (I dunno what, I always just convert the symbols to the US $)

more information is on their website which I linked to righty above the picture of the product


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 24, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> I'm pretty sure if you contact the website selling the product, they will have lots of information about it for you.


Here's a 3rd party research on the whole thing
http://www.alphanova.nl/?pagina=index&cat=7


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Feb 26, 2009)

kinda looks like a waste to me but hey do what u gotta do i guess.


----------



## GrowTech (Feb 27, 2009)

x420xTeXaN said:


> kinda looks like a waste to me but hey do what u gotta do i guess.



yeah I guess if I didn't care about the contents of my buds I would think it's a waste... but people who are playing with genetics and can't afford expensive lab equipment will definitely enjoy knowing more information on their breeds.


----------



## born2killspam (Feb 27, 2009)

But doesn't it claim an absolute uncertainty of 19%??


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Feb 27, 2009)

i'd rather test it by smoking but that is tight


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 27, 2009)

I have access to a gas chromatography/mass spectrometry. I bet I could sneak a few samples in but I don't know how to clear the test from the log so it wouldn't bust me out.


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 1, 2009)

Anytime anyone starts talking about THC% my first I ask my self is percentage in relation to what? Is this a % of THC to the total mass or is it the % of thc in each tricone? Just how this percentage are calculated over what constant? 

Here are a couple videos you may find interesting..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grFYYkAFsRo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmClZUHpLw8

I might also add that the $140USD cost of this test kit spent on seeds with desired genetics or garden inprovements might be money better spent. I have grown quite a few differant strains that have had THC% listed by the seed banks and I have had times where the lower listed % strain was the better smoke, I have also had it the other way arround. The fact of the matter is that were growing this stuff for how it effects our body/mind and lighting it up and taking a toke is by far the best method testing. Yeah looking at a bunch of #'s makes things look orginized and scientific way of comparrison but what would hold more weight in my decision would be a good discription of the length, type of high and taste.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 1, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> Anytime anyone starts talking about THC% my first I ask my self is percentage in relation to what? Is this a % of THC to the total mass or is it the % of thc in each tricone? Just how this percentage are calculated over what constant?
> 
> Here are a couple videos you may find interesting..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grFYYkAFsRo
> ...


I responded to those videos in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/144131-here-we-go-again-old.html
take a look at my response (post #8 )and let me know what you think.


----------



## x420xTeXaN (Mar 1, 2009)

ur right as a cheap alternative its ok it seems prolly gonna get a lot of people trying it. in my opinion i would just smoke it lol


----------



## eza82 (Mar 1, 2009)

subscribed......


----------



## Syriuslydelyrius (Mar 1, 2009)

mindphuk said:


> I responded to those videos in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/144131-here-we-go-again-old.html
> take a look at my response (post #8 )and let me know what you think.


I am re-reading that post again and am formulating my own educated response after I have had some time to ponder a multitude of things over on that post. I will be replying on that post not here.

If you have subscribed to this post I would suggest you check out the forum post that MindPhuk has provided.

I have + reped you on another post recently Mindphuk so cant do it here for this one or I would.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 1, 2009)

Syriuslydelyrius said:


> I am re-reading that post again and am formulating my own educated response after I have had some time to ponder a multitude of things over on that post. I will be replying on that post not here.
> 
> If you have subscribed to this post I would suggest you check out the forum post that MindPhuk has provided.
> 
> I have + reped you on another post recently Mindphuk so cant do it here for this one or I would.


It's all good. I'm not in it for reps but the knowledge. I appreciate the attempt though. 

BTW, I agree the other thread is the appropriate place to respond even though it still is slightly on-topic here as well, I like your suggestion to resurrect that thread to discuss how this stuff is measured and what the percentages actually mean. I noticed one online seed vendor, I wish I could remember who it was, is trying to get updated cannabinoid profiles in their strains using MS/GC and finding that they have had to lower some of their THC levels from previous estimates. 
I think knowing the full profile vs. just THC % will begin to become more important as we are now realizing the modifying effects the other products have on the high, and high THC levels alone do not necessarily make for a good high. IIRC, higher THC with little to no CBD or CBN produces a very paranoid, often dysphoric feeling. And what about THCV and delta-8? Are they included in the total THC concentration?


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 1, 2009)

THC percentages are expressed in terms of grams of delta-9 THC per 100g of the dried sample..
One method is as follows.. Smokable parts are dried at 40°C, then reduced to a fine powder.. The powder is then soaked in ether @40°C for 24 hours, then shaken for 1 hour.. And the ectraction process is repeated..
The residue is then dissolved in 10mL ether, and 1mL of this solution is seperated and evaporated to dryness.. This residue is dissolved in 2.0 ml of a solution of 0.1% androstene-3-l7-dione in ethanol.. This is the internal standard used to quantify delta-9 THC content when it hits the chromatography column..


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 1, 2009)

born2killspam said:


> THC percentages are expressed in terms of grams of delta-9 THC per 100g of the dried sample..
> One method is as follows.. Smokable parts are dried at 40°C, then reduced to a fine powder.. The powder is then soaked in ether @40°C for 24 hours, then shaken for 1 hour.. And the ectraction process is repeated..
> The residue is then dissolved in 10mL ether, and 1mL of this solution is seperated and evaporated to dryness.. This residue is dissolved in 2.0 ml of a solution of 0.1% androstene-3-l7-dione in ethanol.. This is the internal standard used to quantify delta-9 THC content when it hits the chromatography column..


Are you sure the percentages typcially reported however do not include delta-8 and THCV as well? I have heard that some labs include those two as well as a single combined THC %.


----------



## born2killspam (Mar 1, 2009)

You could work up the numbers however you please.. There is debate over psychoactivity of certain derivatives, I don't know about internal standards for the other compounds though.. Test specifics are always critical to know if you want actual insight, but they'll always weigh them out that way unless otherwise specified..


----------



## WusSupHoez420 (Jan 1, 2010)

GrowTech said:


> something like 99 dollars.... but in some sort of European currency. (I dunno what, I always just convert the symbols to the US $)
> 
> more information is on their website which I linked to righty above the picture of the product


 i just came back from amsterdame and it changes but usually its about 1.60+ in our money. and its euros you dork ; )


----------



## 4 2 0 smoker (Jan 1, 2010)

I want one.


----------



## smokingrubber (Jan 2, 2010)

Guarenteed Method: Send me about a quarter oz . . . Gimme about 2 days and I'll tell you how good it is  I'm like the "Easy Button" of THC content!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 2, 2010)

great thread gt!!! i gotta get one of those


----------



## TTG Solutions (May 25, 2010)

Yes they do work and I sell them out of Colorado at the above address. Hit me there for any Q's or info.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 3, 2011)

Smoking Rubber response strikes me as just brilliant... the Easy Button of Pot... what a great title...

On a serious note would love to spring for one...


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 3, 2011)

worthless just like breeders website that say a THC %. Percentage of WHAT?! saying 20% thc tells me nothing about how potent the plant is because that 20% is a percentage of what?


----------



## collective gardener (Jan 4, 2011)

This is great! I currently pay Steep Hill Labs $120.00/sample for a potency test. We provide test results for all medication going to other co ops. It makes a big difference getting your foot into the door as a vendor. These home tests could save us some real $$$, hence reducing our medication costs.

Micromaster, the test is by weight. Example: a 1 gram sample resulting in 20%, would indicate 200mg of THC in said gram. While this may or may not mean anything to you, many patients like to see objective test results to compare various medications.

I like to use the tests to help us with harvest times. Having the testing onsite could help us pinpoint the perfect harvest time.

I'll get a kit, test 50% of a sample, and send the other 50% to Steep Hill for an accuracy test. I shall report back with results.


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 4, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> This is great! I currently pay Steep Hill Labs $120.00/sample for a potency test. We provide test results for all medication going to other co ops. It makes a big difference getting your foot into the door as a vendor. These home tests could save us some real $$$, hence reducing our medication costs.
> 
> Micromaster, the test is by weight. Example: a 1 gram sample resulting in 20%, would indicate 200mg of THC in said gram. While this may or may not mean anything to you, many patients like to see objective test results to compare various medications.
> 
> ...


 except no breeder tells you how much was sampled. And that just tells you the amount of weight of thc but what about all the other more important cannabinoids. The reason people have paranoia on weed these days is because breeders have ruined weed to make higher thc levels which in turn causes the other cannabinoids to lower. Pure thc makes you paranoid and is not enjoyable. Only when you mix it with an equal amount of CBD does it become a good high


----------



## r3dn3ck (Jan 4, 2011)

equal amount? not. 2-5% is more than sufficient to take the edge off the less pleasant THC effects. Very low CBD content is enjoyable to many people, myself included. The lesser 'noids are not unimportant, but they don't need to be there in giant amounts. Find what you like and make it.

http://www.marijuanausa.net/ is where to get the kit currently. The link in the original post is busted.


----------



## mindphuk (Jan 4, 2011)

Micromaster said:


> Only when you mix it with an equal amount of CBD does it become a good high


This is patently false. CBG is converted to THC or CBG. A high THC strain will have little CBG and a high CBG strain will have little THC. They are rarely equal.


----------



## tsky (Jan 4, 2011)

Percentages given for strains e.g. 15% does not mean 15% of the weight of the plant material is THC, it means that 15% of the "essential oils" within the plant are THC


----------



## Micromaster (Jan 4, 2011)

r3dn3ck said:


> equal amount? not. 2-5% is more than sufficient to take the edge off the less pleasant THC effects. Very low CBD content is enjoyable to many people, myself included. The lesser 'noids are not unimportant, but they don't need to be there in giant amounts. Find what you like and make it.
> 
> http://www.marijuanausa.net/ is where to get the kit currently. The link in the original post is busted.





mindphuk said:


> This is patently false. CBG is converted to THC or CBG. A high THC strain will have little CBG and a high CBG strain will have little THC. They are rarely equal.


 Im willing to be neither of you have smoked a pure landrace strain


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 4, 2011)

tsky said:


> Percentages given for strains e.g. 15% does not mean 15% of the weight of the plant material is THC, it means that 15% of the "essential oils" within the plant are THC


 exactly right. tests based on all plant matter are in the 5-10% range.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jan 4, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> This is patently false. CBG is converted to THC or CBG. A high THC strain will have little CBG and a high CBG strain will have little THC. They are rarely equal.


reminds me of a study i read a couple months back that some team of scientists did. they extracted and seperated all the cannabinoids in marijuana and then tested all the oils with different mixtures. when the thc and cbg were close to the same there was little to no high.


----------



## Killuminatis (Jan 4, 2011)

How many tests can you use with just the single start kit?


----------



## collective gardener (Jan 4, 2011)

cmt1984 said:


> exactly right. tests based on all plant matter are in the 5-10% range.


I stand corrected. To be honest, as long as they're tested the same, who cares? Most patients are just comparing A, B, C, and D.
To stay on topic, these tests could work well for many growing ops. We have found that armed with lab results (as well as grow op pics, accurate nutrient records, and other data indicative of a proffesional operation), collectives are much more likely to consider us as a vendor. Patients want lab results. It is up to them to know what THC and CBD levels work best for them. The problem we may run into with these home tests is that most collectives would prefer 3rd party testing. BTW, we also have our plants tested for molds and bacteria. The day is coming when testing will be the standard. Start getting used to it.


----------



## 5ourdiesel (Jan 5, 2011)

collective gardener said:


> This is great! I currently pay Steep Hill Labs $120.00/sample for a potency test. We provide test results for all medication going to other co ops. It makes a big difference getting your foot into the door as a vendor. These home tests could save us some real $$$, hence reducing our medication costs.
> 
> Micromaster, the test is by weight. Example: a 1 gram sample resulting in 20%, would indicate 200mg of THC in said gram. While this may or may not mean anything to you, many patients like to see objective test results to compare various medications.
> 
> ...


sorry to say but i have reason to believe that their results are not accurate. I have completed over 12 university chemistry courses and have a fair bit of knowledge on extraction, purification, and identification of unknown compounds. Believe me, any percentages of THC/CBD/CBN etc that are above 20% are absurd. Think about this. 20% means that 2g/10g is THC. There's no way, even 1% THC would be insane. The majority of a plants weight is water, plain and simple. Even if dried, water will still be there. Starch, cellulose, nutrients, chlorophyll, carbohydrates and fiber also contribute to the majority of the total plant mass. At this point, your probably at 99% or higher. The glandular trichromes that contain the majority of THC have many impurities besides THC, such as non-psychoactive cannabinoids that are remarkably similar in structure to THC. lipids, fats, oils, tannins, and even the aromatic chemicals that give cannabis its smell are in very high molecular weights. Cannabis has thousands of individual molecules within it. To say that one non-essential molecule called THC accounts for 1/5 of its dry weight is just silly. THC is not an essential compound, its not used in metabolic processes such as photosynthesis, its not a cofactor or an enzyme, if there is no thc the plant still lives. Cannabinoids such as THC are believed to simply be an evolutionary adaptation for UV light. When scientists studied cannabis plants, they found out that the higher elevation strains had higher THC concentrations. The belief is that there is greater sun radiation exposure at higher elevations so THC protects the sensitive plant from DNA damage by UV blockage, much like a sunscreen. Humans have a compound in their skin called melanin- I doubt your going to find someone who has 20% of their weight in a pigment that filters out UV haha. i know its apples to oranges but still. Someone needs to step up and post a THC percentage protocol outlining the method used, the raw data obtained, and every step that was completed. An NMR test would also be very useful in detecting the purity of the isolated compound obtained by identifying its structural resonance.


----------



## collective gardener (Jan 5, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> sorry to say but i have reason to believe that their results are not accurate. I have completed over 12 university chemistry courses and have a fair bit of knowledge on extraction, purification, and identification of unknown compounds. Believe me, any percentages of THC/CBD/CBN etc that are above 20% are absurd. Think about this. 20% means that 2g/10g is THC. There's no way, even 1% THC would be insane. The majority of a plants weight is water, plain and simple. Even if dried, water will still be there. Starch, cellulose, nutrients, chlorophyll, carbohydrates and fiber also contribute to the majority of the total plant mass. At this point, your probably at 99% or higher. The glandular trichromes that contain the majority of THC have many impurities besides THC, such as non-psychoactive cannabinoids that are remarkably similar in structure to THC. lipids, fats, oils, tannins, and even the aromatic chemicals that give cannabis its smell are in very high molecular weights. Cannabis has thousands of individual molecules within it. To say that one non-essential molecule called THC accounts for 1/5 of its dry weight is just silly. THC is not an essential compound, its not used in metabolic processes such as photosynthesis, its not a cofactor or an enzyme, if there is no thc the plant still lives. Cannabinoids such as THC are believed to simply be an evolutionary adaptation for UV light. When scientists studied cannabis plants, they found out that the higher elevation strains had higher THC concentrations. The belief is that there is greater sun radiation exposure at higher elevations so THC protects the sensitive plant from DNA damage by UV blockage, much like a sunscreen. Humans have a compound in their skin called melanin- I doubt your going to find someone who has 20% of their weight in a pigment that filters out UV haha. i know its apples to oranges but still. Someone needs to step up and post a THC percentage protocol outlining the method used, the raw data obtained, and every step that was completed. An NMR test would also be very useful in detecting the purity of the isolated compound obtained by identifying its structural resonance.


For the second and last time: I STAND CORRECTED.


----------



## madcatter (Jan 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if there was a central data base with all the test results as done by a lab? Now that would be the bomb....


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 11, 2011)

are you assuming or is this fact? i think assumption well i know assumption you may want to look into this further and state facts not assumptions. we dont need opinions very much useless you may confuse people we dont need that its bad enough as it is. again you assume and assume on many points with no knowledge base and state obvious common knowledge to anyone vaguely intelligent. some of your statements though are just plain uninformed and pure conjecture reminds me of when i would deal with marine biologists who had utterly no hands on experience but liked to quote what they read and were taught at school lol. cute but laughable i know people like to feel knowledgeable on the forums but you are simply not informed do some real research and come back and maybe we can have a real discussion.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 11, 2011)

1% thc would be insane lol? even once dried water will still be there huh? again lol come on utterly plain nonsense. oh also you have decided that thc etc... are certainly uv related protection thats one theory of many but you speak as if that is fact. i have read all this stuff too bro been doing this a while your very arrogant in your assumptions and show lack of thinking on your part newbs may be impressed those who know are not stop spreading conjecture and misinformation there is plenty all ready peace.


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 12, 2011)

bicycle racer said:


> 1% thc would be insane lol? even once dried water will still be there huh? again lol come on utterly plain nonsense. oh also you have decided that thc etc... are certainly uv related protection thats one theory of many but you speak as if that is fact. i have read all this stuff too bro been doing this a while your very arrogant in your assumptions and show lack of thinking on your part newbs may be impressed those who know are not stop spreading conjecture and misinformation there is plenty all ready peace.


Dude, why mess up your tirade with that last word when you didn't mean it?


----------



## lbezphil2005 (Jan 12, 2011)

5ourdiesel said:


> sorry to say but i have reason to believe that their results are not accurate. I have completed over 12 university chemistry courses and have a fair bit of knowledge on extraction, purification, and identification of unknown compounds. Believe me, any percentages of THC/CBD/CBN etc that are above 20% are absurd. Think about this. 20% means that 2g/10g is THC. There's no way, even 1% THC would be insane. The majority of a plants weight is water, plain and simple. Even if dried, water will still be there. Starch, cellulose, nutrients, chlorophyll, carbohydrates and fiber also contribute to the majority of the total plant mass. At this point, your probably at 99% or higher. The glandular trichromes that contain the majority of THC have many impurities besides THC, such as non-psychoactive cannabinoids that are remarkably similar in structure to THC. lipids, fats, oils, tannins, and even the aromatic chemicals that give cannabis its smell are in very high molecular weights. Cannabis has thousands of individual molecules within it. To say that one non-essential molecule called THC accounts for 1/5 of its dry weight is just silly. THC is not an essential compound, its not used in metabolic processes such as photosynthesis, its not a cofactor or an enzyme, if there is no thc the plant still lives. Cannabinoids such as THC are believed to simply be an evolutionary adaptation for UV light. When scientists studied cannabis plants, they found out that the higher elevation strains had higher THC concentrations. The belief is that there is greater sun radiation exposure at higher elevations so THC protects the sensitive plant from DNA damage by UV blockage, much like a sunscreen. Humans have a compound in their skin called melanin- I doubt your going to find someone who has 20% of their weight in a pigment that filters out UV haha. i know its apples to oranges but still. Someone needs to step up and post a THC percentage protocol outlining the method used, the raw data obtained, and every step that was completed. An NMR test would also be very useful in detecting the purity of the isolated compound obtained by identifying its structural resonance.


 
If it is ONLY a uv protectant, then why, even at sea level, do we see plants literally DRIPPING.with trichomes even when there are NO UV rays present? And why they perform even better than outside under indoor circumstances? There is more than one factor involved, bro. Chill out, relax


----------



## madcatter (Jan 17, 2011)

If you think you thnk there are no UV rays at sea level, come spend a couple summer days at eh coast with no sun screen....

You might re think that thought...


----------



## Playtowin (Oct 22, 2011)

Any results from real test or a comparison of test kit results and lab test? I would like to do some breeding projects, and it would be nice to test each plant to help find the best mother. As a caregiver I would like to differentiate my services by providing test results. 

TIA

Play


----------



## Phaeton (Oct 22, 2011)

Not to argue any point, but I have been doing hexane solvent extracts for quite a few years.
When trimmed bud is dried, weighed, mixed with hexane, filtered, and the hexame flashed off under vacuum, the reslutant oil is 8% of the dried bud weight.
The components of the 8% of extract is 60% THC and 40% nonpolar oils.
The 40% was never broken down into components. Chlorophyll was checked for and found nonexistant.

I have been using 175mg of this oil daily since 2001, the results are consistant. The marijuana is sativa.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (Feb 1, 2013)

5ourdiesel said:


> sorry to say but i have reason to believe that their results are not accurate. I have completed over 12 university chemistry courses and have a fair bit of knowledge on extraction, purification, and identification of unknown compounds. Believe me, any percentages of THC/CBD/CBN etc that are above 20% are absurd. Think about this. 20% means that 2g/10g is THC. There's no way, even 1% THC would be insane. The majority of a plants weight is water, plain and simple. Even if dried, water will still be there. Starch, cellulose, nutrients, chlorophyll, carbohydrates and fiber also contribute to the majority of the total plant mass. At this point, your probably at 99% or higher. The glandular trichromes that contain the majority of THC have many impurities besides THC, such as non-psychoactive cannabinoids that are remarkably similar in structure to THC. lipids, fats, oils, tannins, and even the aromatic chemicals that give cannabis its smell are in very high molecular weights. Cannabis has thousands of individual molecules within it. To say that one non-essential molecule called THC accounts for 1/5 of its dry weight is just silly. THC is not an essential compound, its not used in metabolic processes such as photosynthesis, its not a cofactor or an enzyme, if there is no thc the plant still lives. Cannabinoids such as THC are believed to simply be an evolutionary adaptation for UV light. When scientists studied cannabis plants, they found out that the higher elevation strains had higher THC concentrations. The belief is that there is greater sun radiation exposure at higher elevations so THC protects the sensitive plant from DNA damage by UV blockage, much like a sunscreen. Humans have a compound in their skin called melanin- I doubt your going to find someone who has 20% of their weight in a pigment that filters out UV haha. i know its apples to oranges but still. Someone needs to step up and post a THC percentage protocol outlining the method used, the raw data obtained, and every step that was completed. An NMR test would also be very useful in detecting the purity of the isolated compound obtained by identifying its structural resonance.


Mister mad botanist,
You don't think that elevation has nothing to do with trichromes? Maybe the sticky trichromes are needed ti collect pollen?


----------



## firegreen (May 5, 2013)

thc% is not of totall plant matter wieght obviously no chemitry courses and i know this


----------



## Oo S0uP oO (May 6, 2013)

firegreen said:


> thc% is not of totall plant matter wieght obviously no chemitry courses and i know this



This thread was started 4 1/2 years ago........did you know that?


----------

